# fight night



## tko4u (Sep 6, 2008)

its fight night tonight, cant wait, who do you have taking liddell vs evans.

i am just curious to see how many evans fans will swallow their pride and admit he has little to no chance standing with liddell


----------



## tko4u (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe I still havent picked up my jaw. This makes 3 out of 4 fights liddell hasnt looked good. He didnt even look good in round 1. I still love chuck but his shot at a title is gone forever now. I dont see it coming back. 


ps. what was up with rashad pinching his nipples?


----------

